

Hardware In 2014 And Beyond - janineyoong
http://octopart.com/blog/archives/2014/1/hardware-in-2014-and-beyond?a=1

======
lowglow
Any hardware/wearables/externals peoples out there: We at Hackendo are putting
together a wearables + externals expo and hackathon. We would love some
feedback on what/who you would want to see, and how you would want the event
to work.

Details to unfold at
[http://hackendo.techendo.co/](http://hackendo.techendo.co/)

~~~
boise
Cool. Would be great to see a bit more info on the page to start feedbacking
(e.g. location, contact info, organizers etc.)

Also, this recent wearables hackathon seems to have been pretty successful:
[https://www.firebase.com/blog/2013-12-19-electric-imp-
hackat...](https://www.firebase.com/blog/2013-12-19-electric-imp-
hackathon.html) . Firebase / Electric Imp might have some tips.

~~~
lowglow
I know James, he's a good guy. I'll ping him.

